# eRacing's Speedz GTR body kit



## Harlem Royce (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been looking for body kits for my 2003 altima and this one has appealed to me the most, but i cannot seem to figure out how to purchase it from the site or if i can at all....

I havent found it at other body kit stores so yeah

do i have to call them to purchase it? since it doesnt seem to let me purchase it online

thanks for your help, appreciate it


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

He also sells it on ebay, not sure of the user name. Easiest way is to just call them up. I think the guy who deals with us at .net is Suki. Good guy, and will work with you. Just let him know what you want, and he'll get you setup.


----------



## Harlem Royce (Jul 25, 2006)

okay thanks, yeah found him on ebay but im going to call them also


----------

